# Donors list for Specialty catalog



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

If anyone is planning on donating to the AMA Specialty Rescue Raffle and have not already let me know, please do so now.
I was just notified that they need the list today, so it can be included in the show catalog. They are printing the catalogs way early this year, so many will miss out having their names included. 
Please pm me or send to my e-mail. Thanks, Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am donating Edie. Fact is, I needed this as a reminder to get moving. I will send my donation off today!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Count me in for a couple pet tags, should be up to that much...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pictures of quilt for AMA Rescue*

Edie here are a couple of pictures of the quilt. 
The material is "Believe" and I just love it.


----------

